# Goat Clippers



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok so we all knowfair season is approaching. Me and my friend would like to get a temperary pair of clippers. We will get nicer ones ater this year but for now we were wondering if you guys can suggest any good ones that are fairly cheap since they are only temp. SUPER cheap would be great! Let me know please!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't have the opportunity to show but I have a set of Wahl pet clippers from TSC...Got them 7 years ago and only had to replace the blades twice. They were $60 at the time. In the dog care section. They go through stiff buck hair really easy


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

TSC? whats that? Whats the name of the clippers?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok do these 2 look good? Well which one looks better? We are lookin at Jeffers next
http://www.tractorsupply.com/equine/hor ... er-5611246

http://www.tractorsupply.com/pet-care/p ... it-2226733


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tractor Supply, and the name for the clippers...Wahl Pet Groomers

The dog clippers are similar to what I have,


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok we found some good ones on jeffers, like this one?
http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.a ... SLKMQS2VU5


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the wahl clippers i've had all broke rather fast and were 40-50 a pair and then more blades.. so finally i saved up for a nice set..Andis makes nice clippers fairly cheap, and oster is good

this is my next *big spend*

http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/produ...B2J3J543DWA9PNRG6D2TD3N1NEE211A&pf_id=0032596


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you both were signed in when you got the links for the jeffers items so I cant see which ones you were looking at.

my experience -- it will take all day to clip one goat with the ones you posted above -- they dont have the right blades on them either. 

you need to get the kind with the detachable blades so you can get a #10 blade for the body clip.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

The ones I found at jeffers come with a #10 blade thats why I liked it so much and thought it would be a good temp


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I personally prefer a 15 blade, but 10 blades work well.. Stacey: the clipper i posted was the kim laube clippers, the mini though. The guy who hires me to clip his dogs bought on for me to use and OMG awesome, its like 6 inches but can cut for DAYS without getting hot and its like super fast, but also about 300 :/


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So maybe buy a #15, just to have both available? The one I want comes with EVERYTHING and it even comes with a small clipper for clipping around the face, ears, tail,and you could even use it on the udder. I realy think it would just be a good one until I can afford a really nice one


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

SDK said:


> I personally prefer a 15 blade, but 10 blades work well.. Stacey: the clipper i posted was the kim laube clippers, the mini though. The guy who hires me to clip his dogs bought on for me to use and OMG awesome, its like 6 inches but can cut for DAYS without getting hot and its like super fast, but also about 300 :/


wow a 15 thats real close -- unless you clip with the grain and then it would leave more hair on the goat.

I go against the grain (against the way the hair grows) with a 10 blade.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

I bought this clipper several months ago and it works great even for the donkeys and llamas, it is made in china and very well made and you can use standard blades I payed about $100 for it ... check it out http://cgi.ebay.com/Grooming-Clippers-S ... 5886d40e7c


----------

